# Buch-Titel gesucht!



## Festplatte (30. September 2013)

Guten Tag,

als ich klein war, habe ich immer so ein Buch gelesen, darin ging es irgendwie um eine riesige Bibliothek. Jede Seite hatte nur eine kleinere Box mit Text, der Großteil jeder Seite war eine sehr schöne, detailreiche und fantasievolle Zeichnung eines Bibliothek-Regals, wo es allerhand zu "entdecken" gab.  Mag komisch klingen, aber vielleicht kennt jemand den Titel des Buches, das ich meine.  Würde mich freuen, da mal wieder reinzuschauen.


----------



## Lealein (2. Oktober 2013)

Das ist das einzig ähnliche was ich gefunden habe :/

Bibbi Bokkens magische Bibliothek: Amazon.de: Jostein Gaarder, Klaus Hagerup, Gabriele Haefs: Bücher

Kann es sein das es das ist?


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. Oktober 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> als ich klein war, habe ich immer so ein Buch gelesen
> würde mich freuen, da mal wieder reinzuschauen.


 
Midlife Crysis?


----------



## Festplatte (2. Oktober 2013)

Lealein schrieb:


> Das ist das einzig ähnliche was ich gefunden habe :/
> 
> Bibbi Bokkens magische Bibliothek: Amazon.de: Jostein Gaarder, Klaus Hagerup, Gabriele Haefs: Bücher
> 
> Kann es sein das es das ist?


 
Hm ne, leider nicht. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Lealein (3. Oktober 2013)

So wietere Titel gefunden:

http://www.amazon.de/Die-Stadt-Träumenden-Bücher-Mythenmetz/dp/3492045499/ref=cm_lmf_tit_1
Die Bibliothek: Amazon.de: Franz S. Sklenitzka: Bücher
http://www.amazon.de/Willi-Bücherhamster-Helmut-Nachtigall/dp/3458145257/ref=cm_lmf_tit_7

vielleicht da dabei? :/


----------



## Festplatte (15. Oktober 2013)

Leider nicht. :/ Trotzdem danke für die Mühe.


----------



## haggirt (15. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt haben wir anschheinend eine Lebensaufgabe erhalten.


----------

